# Reamers For Donation



## Ulma Doctor (May 27, 2015)

Hello All!
i have become custodian of the reamers that dlane has graciously donated to the forum.

since we need to convert the reamers to cash for donation , i have considered 2 options:

1: ask for a donation of $2 per reamer + (shipping usps flat rate box) - the donations will be collected from all sales and be donated in lump sum to the forum

2: usps freight + the recipient donates to the forum of his own accord.

i'm trying to figure a way to disperse the reamers in an efficient and beneficial manner to both the forum as well as the end user.

i am open to discussion of other ideas in pertinence to their disbursement.

i would add that first responders from the previous thread that dlane has started, would get first priority.
(http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/reemers.35541/)

it there are objections or suggestions, this is your chance to be heard.
thanks for reading


----------



## EmilioG (May 27, 2015)

If the reamers are 13 oz. or under, use USPS first class.
2. Set a fair price for each reamer , $2, with the proceeds going to the forum.

Could you post a photo and description of the reamers?
Thanks


----------



## kingmt01 (May 27, 2015)

First option sounds easiest to me. How many do you have? Are you still working out what is there?


----------



## Ulma Doctor (May 27, 2015)

i have the piles loosely segregated into classes
there are numbered, decimal, lettered, fractional , there are a few fractionals with metric conversion diameters printed on them.
i'll take a couple photos and post after dinner.


----------



## dave2176 (May 27, 2015)

Looking forward to more information.
Dave


----------



## Rick Leslie (May 27, 2015)

Looking forward to the list. Cash to cover shipping plus (cash) donation to the forum on a er item basis maybe?


----------



## Sandia (May 27, 2015)

Mike, I would like to throw my name in the hat when you have decided what you want to do. I am in need of reamers.
Thanks


----------



## GlennS (May 27, 2015)

Option 1 sounds good to me, both are good suggestions so I am ok with either.  I like the idea of donating to the site.

For disbursement, should we go with first post-first pick as many as they want, or perhaps limit the number so more members get a chance at receiving some reamers?

How many total reamers are there?

Thank you for taking on this task,
Glenn


----------



## Ulma Doctor (May 27, 2015)

There are about 100-110 reamers available
i think it best to limit the number to 5 reamers per donor + applicable freight,
so that potentially 20 members could benefit from dlane's generosity and the forum could see potential of a $200+ donation.
kinda sounds like a win win to me.

any objections, or thoughts?


----------



## kingmt01 (May 27, 2015)

Kinda sucks to pay shipping & have a limit on how many will go in the box.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (May 28, 2015)

the reamers are being suggested at $2, would you have free shipping too???
the idea is donation to the site.


----------



## kingmt01 (May 28, 2015)

No. You asked if there was objections. I was stating I wouldn't limit the number.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (May 28, 2015)

then only a very few would benefit


----------



## Doubleeboy (May 28, 2015)

Just thinking here, this is starting to look like a hassle. How about putting the reamers on ebay and all the proceeds go to this site, put them in groups of 10 or so to limit work involved.

michael


----------



## kingmt01 (May 28, 2015)

Maybe. I think EmilioG


	

		
			
		

		
	
 was first & might want them all & may actually need them more then anyone else. Some may just get them at the $3 each(counting shipping on 5) & resale them so the ones needing them may not get any.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (May 28, 2015)

Here's the list in order of priority from the last thread
EmilioG  requests 1/4, 5/16, 3/8" straight
kingmt01 needs some
CactusFarmer needs some
KVT needs some
Dave2176 needs some
mattthemuppet needs some
jwest7788 needs some
GlennS needs some
Rick Leslie needs some
Sandia needs some
Bosephus needs some
GA Gyro needs some
Markkx needs some


----------



## bosephus (May 28, 2015)

I could use a 9/16 reamer , and wouldnt turn up my nose at a any oddballs that fall in the .308 - .323 range
Or a couple of the normal fractional size reamers  to have around just in case

The 9/16 i would put to use quite often


----------



## kvt (May 28, 2015)

I have a couple of old mechanics reamers but that its all,   So I need some. I know I need at least 1/2 and 1/4.   But could do with about anything under 1/2 at this point.
Was not able to get on computer last night, so i'm late at getting in on this.


----------



## Rick Leslie (May 28, 2015)

I'm good with whatever is decided. Thanks should go to the two members who launched this give-away. I've never looked for 'freebies' and am always grateful for the generosity of others. 

So whatever Ulma Doctor decides is OK by me.


----------



## kingmt01 (May 28, 2015)

Grateful & giving are two good attributes.


----------



## Cactus Farmer (May 28, 2015)

I'm still interested. I'd like the larger sizes but need all the oddball sizes you have. Just pick out 5 and let me know where to send the $$$.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (May 28, 2015)

i'll compile a list of reamers available this evening when i get home from work so well have a better idea of who should get what....


----------



## EmilioG (May 28, 2015)

Thank you.  
I am interested in the letter and metric reamers as well.
Letters:  B  D  O  and   R
Metric:  any
Fractional:   3/16"  5/32"  1/4"  3/8"   5/16"   
I can only use straight flute chucking reamers.
Do they need to be sharpened?

Please let me know what choices I have. I know I'm limited to 5.  Thanks so much, really appreciated.


----------



## The Liberal Arts Garage (May 28, 2015)

Hate to say it, but a list of sizes,quantities, and condition, 1  ----- 4 would greatly 
increase the value.  I would help in this, but for distance...........BLJHB.


----------



## kingmt01 (May 28, 2015)

How do you sharpen a reamer without making it a different size?


----------



## EmilioG (May 28, 2015)

kingmt01 said:


> How do you sharpen a reamer without making it a different size?



The reamer is not cut down in size, when sharpening, only the end geometry is cut like you would a drill.
Drills get sharpened and they don't get smaller. Same principal. Just the cutting edges, not the flutes.


----------



## GA Gyro (May 28, 2015)

Just found this thread...

I would be interested in fractional sizes, by 1/16ths... from 3/16 up... say:
3/16
1/4
5/16
3/8
7/16

I have a set of adjustable reamers I got from HF... that start around .450 or thereabouts... up to over 1.5"... so the smaller ones are what I would like to have.

Now if I can have 6 (six) reamers, rather than 5 (five)... well can we add 1/8 to the group...

Let me know... and how much $$$ to send, and where to send it...
OR... ship them to me and I will donate $20 to the forum in both my and your name... 
Would that work?  

THX


----------



## kvt (May 28, 2015)

I'm looking for any 1/2 and bellow.   All the way down to the smallest size you have.  in fact start small and work up to 3/8  and a 1/2 would be nice. like GA Gyro, I 1/16 or smaller and work up.
 The set of adjustable reamers I have was some I got from my dad when I started out as a mechanic some 30 odd years ago. And I do not know how long he had had them.   Still  have them, but they do not do much for anything below 3/4inch.    .


----------



## markknx (May 28, 2015)

I just want to say thanks to dlane for donating these, and ulma doctor for his time on this matter. Now lets not let a good deed turn into a bad thing.
Mark


----------



## Ulma Doctor (May 29, 2015)

i'm sorry guys, work was excruciatingly long today, i didn't compile the inventory list as desired.
i'll do my best to post it this weekend, tomorrow is going to be a busy day again.
my apologies for the delay.


----------



## kvt (May 29, 2015)

We have to pay the bills, but at times it seems work is never done.   Thank you for your support and work on this and the site.    .


----------



## kingmt01 (May 29, 2015)

No problem man. We all have priorities.


----------



## The Liberal Arts Garage (May 29, 2015)

kingmt01 said:


> How do you sharpen a reamer without making it a different size?


You  don't. Always Mike a reamer before you use it


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (May 29, 2015)

props to both dlane for the donation and Ulma Doctor for taking the time out of a busy life to do this, it's much appreciated!

Much like everybody else, 3/16, 1/4, 5/16, possibly 3/8 (might have one of those) and 1/2 would be really useful, especially if there are any 0.001 over ones. Main purpose would be to make tool holders and collets. Possibly one larger one for making a toolpost + holders. If those are all taken, no worries as I'm not in the precision business anyway


----------



## Tony Wells (May 29, 2015)

Actually, reamers are typically back tapered, so technically you cannot sharpen a reamer without changing its size. It is a miniscule amount and for practical purposes can be ignored, but you should be aware of it.


----------



## Doubleeboy (May 29, 2015)

If there are any left over , sign me up, I thought I had already posted but apparently memory goes right after the waistline.

cheers
michael


----------



## chips&more (May 29, 2015)

Tony Wells said:


> Actually, reamers are typically back tapered, so technically you cannot sharpen a reamer without changing its size. It is a miniscule amount and for practical purposes can be ignored, but you should be aware of it.


Tony, I have never heard of a reamer typically having a back taper? And I just miked a few of my machine & hand reamers. None of them have any back taper? Is this something that just Texas machinist do?...Dave.


----------



## Tony Wells (May 30, 2015)

No, it's pretty standard in the industry, actually. It keeps the edges that aren't actually doing any cutting from simply rubbing and adding to the driving friction and prematurely dulling, and in some cases more than a couple of tenths is used in situations where alignment is off in the holder to prevent the back of the reamer from cutting and oversizing the hole. Those cases may require 0.005-0.010/inch taper. I can't recall having to use that much taper, but 0.0002/0.0003 is pretty common.

Several references on cutting tools I found on line discuss it.


----------



## Scruffy (May 30, 2015)

Thanks  Diane for the donation. And a big thanks to ulma doctor for his time in selling the readers to benefit the forum.
Looks like a big pita to me , but I've been told I'm a
Thanks ron


----------



## Ulma Doctor (May 30, 2015)

Hi Guys thanks for the kind words.
we are doing this for the forum.
yes, it it time consuming and tedious- but i believe in the greater good and keep on plugging along.
heres what i have so far:
i have identified and classified 91 reamers into letter, number, fractional, decimal respectively
i have a batch of 14 reamers that are unclassified, some without inscription- further measurement is necessary.
here's the list


1   #50             1     #18               2     7/32           1    S                       2      45/64                                                                                1      .3745"
1   #37              1     11/64            3     #1                1   3/8                   1        3/4                                                                                   1      .4385"
1   7/64"           1     #15               1      A               1    V                      1        55/64 MT2 TAPERED SHANK                                       3     .4990"
1  #31              1     #13               2      C               1     W                    1        57/64 MT2 TAPERED SHANK                                                                                                                          1       .9531 MT3 SHANK 
2   1/8"            3     3/16             3      F                1    X                     1         1" MT3 SHANK
2   #30           6     #11               2      G                1    7/16                 2         1 -1/16" MT3 SHANK -MODIFIED 
1   9/64           1      #10               2      17/64           1    29/64               2          .1240"
1   #27             1      #9                1        J                 1    1/2                  1          .1385"
1   #26             3     #8                3       K                1    17/32               1         .1565"
1   #24             1     #7                 1       N                1     5/8                  1         .1855"
1    #22            1     #6                1       Q                1      21/32             1         .2550"
1    #20            2    #4                 1       R                 1     11/16               1          .2885"


----------



## Ulma Doctor (May 30, 2015)

i'll try again with an intelligible list.
 all i had was chicken scratch on binder paper.


----------



## chips&more (May 30, 2015)

Tony Wells said:


> No, it's pretty standard in the industry, actually. It keeps the edges that aren't actually doing any cutting from simply rubbing and adding to the driving friction and prematurely dulling, and in some cases more than a couple of tenths is used in situations where alignment is off in the holder to prevent the back of the reamer from cutting and oversizing the hole. Those cases may require 0.005-0.010/inch taper. I can't recall having to use that much taper, but 0.0002/0.0003 is pretty common.
> 
> Several references on cutting tools I found on line discuss it.


Maybe we both learned something. I just reviewed the Machinery Handbook. Machine, hand and all the other reamers except for one do not have a back taper. The only one that does have a back taper is a Rose Chucking reamer. And it’s a little different than all the others. The lands are ground cylindrically. The only cutting action is at the front. This makes the diameter at the point with the beveled cutting edges slightly larger than the diameter further back. Taper should not exceed 0.001”/inch. And this kind of reamer typically cuts oversize. Hope this helps.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (May 30, 2015)

reamer inventory0001.pdf


----------



## markknx (May 31, 2015)

Doubleeboy said:


> If there are any left over , sign me up, I thought I had already posted but apparently memory goes right after the waistline.
> 
> cheers
> michael


Great so what you are telling me is I won't remember what size to make my new belt.


----------



## markknx (May 31, 2015)

I find not having reamers boring.
Mark


----------



## Ulma Doctor (May 31, 2015)

if things stay the same,(we don't get more requests) we can raise the limit to 6 reamers per person.
$2 is the suggested donation per reamer plus applicable shipping.

if there are any errors in the order of replies please let it be known. i have updated the list at the beginning of this thread


----------



## bosephus (May 31, 2015)

going off the list  , i have a wish list of six reamers  ,...  however  i have no need of any specific size  so if anyone needs a reamer i have on my wish list i do not mind giving it up
i will be just as happy with having some random reamers on hand .  most of my projects i can modify to work with tools on hand 

1 ,..    1 inch mt3  
2,..  #8  , numbered reamer 
3,..  #11     "                 "  
4,..  #1       "                "
5,..   11/16  fractional 
6,..   3/4  fractional


----------



## kvt (May 31, 2015)

Going off the list lest see,   1/8, 3/16, 7/32, 1/2,  7/64
Unless someone else has a need for them.   I figured that should be a few good small ones to start out my collection.     How do we do this,  As for getting address to you and noting the donation etc.


----------



## GlennS (May 31, 2015)

My request is: 3/16", 45/64", F, G, #30, #31.  Maybe not all small, but most of them are.  Of course if they get chosen by those that have priority then I'll choose again.  As Ken asked, how to get our address and donation to you?

Thank you again,
Glenn


----------



## jpfabricator (May 31, 2015)

A 17/64th is all I need.

Sent from somewhere in East Texas Jake Parker


----------



## Doubleeboy (Jun 1, 2015)

About the only ones I have interest in have already been requested so count me out, sorry for the hassle.

michael


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Jun 1, 2015)

I'd like a 3/16, a V (2 thou oversized 3/8, right?) and something around 3/4 in size (not MT) for making some tool holders. i think that the 3/8 has been claimed, as has the 3/4. funnily enough i think i gave away a 3/4 to someone on here a while ago, doh!


----------



## bosephus (Jun 1, 2015)

doubleeboy , matthemuppet  and anyone else

if something you need is on my list , you are welcome to them  , i choose with future projects in mind , not by an actual need  .
i'd be quite happy having any random reamers on hand , so dont be bashful , if you need it you can have it off my wishlist 

far as im concerned  , i can wait and take what ever random reamers are left after  those who actually need specific reamers get them


----------



## GlennS (Jun 1, 2015)

bosephus said:


> doubleeboy , matthemuppet  and anyone else
> 
> if something you need is on my list , you are welcome to them  , i choose with future projects in mind , not by an actual need  .
> i'd be quite happy having any random reamers on hand , so dont be bashful , if you need it you can have it off my wishlist
> ...



This goes for me too, if anyone has a need for what I've chosen I'll pick again.  I did try to mostly choose the sizes that had multiples.

Glenn


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Jun 1, 2015)

bosephus, that's very kind of you! That 3/4" would be just the ticket - I'm planning one of those Norman post QCTP and being able to use a reamer for the toolholder holes would make life a lot easier. thanks!
I found I had a 3/8" reamer - it didn't have a size on it, so I miked it and it was dead on 3/8. How about that for serendipity!


----------



## The Liberal Arts Garage (Jun 1, 2015)

How many of you amaze others  by seeing or feeling sizes ........ ?


----------



## kingmt01 (Jun 1, 2015)

This looks way to hard to keep up with. 

If Ulma is over whelmed with the task I have another suggestion.

You could just put together a grab badge that a donation gets you a random package of reamers.

I couldn't imagine trying to keep up with this thread.


----------



## Doubleeboy (Jun 1, 2015)

A big thank you to the guys who have generously offered to let go of a requested size or to even send me one from their personal stash.   Matt, I have an 1/8" so not needed but thank you.  My need would be for larger than 1/2" fractional, 5/8 and 3/4.  Its no big deal really, I can bore carefully for those sizes and hit tenths usually, so that is good enough.

Regarding the grab bag idea, to save Mike trouble I think that is probably best idea and I would be up for that.

cheers to all
michael


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Jun 1, 2015)

I'm sorry about that Michael. Using a reamer for the tool holders wasn't even something i thought about doing before I saw the list Mike put up, then I realised what a difference it would make if I was making 10 or more of them! If it ends up in my tool box you're always welcome to borrow it.

As for the grab bag idea, that's up to Mike, but if he can accommodate specific requests first and then put the rest into grab bags that would be a huge help. To be honest, he'd probably make more for the site selling these in bunches on eBay going from what I've seen them sell for, but I don't think that was necessarily the intent.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jun 1, 2015)

I don't have objections to grab bags, if the members concur .
 it would take a little off the load, but i will stay the course if that would be the consensus.

Most of the reamers are spiral flute, there are some straight flute reamers in the bunch.
i didn't think to segregate by straight and spiral


----------



## kingmt01 (Jun 1, 2015)

Lol. I'm fine with ether. Spiral actually would be better as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## allenz (Jun 3, 2015)

Ulma Doctor said:


> Hello All!
> i have become custodian of the reamers that dlane has graciously donated to the forum.
> 
> since we need to convert the reamers to cash for donation , i have considered 2 options:
> ...




I would like some reames. when will you get sizes posted them posted

Allenz


----------



## jwest7788 (Jun 3, 2015)

Little late to the thread, My preference falls towards the more common sized fractional reamers. As a beginner they are the most likely to be required for the types of projects I'll be working on for the next little while.
1/8" 1/4" 3/8" 5/16" 1/2" 5/8"

Open to size recommendations from more seasoned machinists if it helps.

Having said that, some of these are clearly the most popularly requested, as such, I'm absolutely okay with a grab bag instead too, if it's easier for everyone.


----------



## Lamar (Jun 3, 2015)

please add my name to list for reamers. I would only need a few assorted small sizes or whatever was available. please advise and I will send payment and shipping costs Thanks


----------



## Rick Leslie (Jun 3, 2015)

I will take left-overs as well. Not too picky. The only sizes I need at the moment are 1", 1.25" and standard fractional sizes like 3/8, 1/2, 5/8, 3/4. I tried to look through the list but it was late and my eyes started crossing. So 6 of what's left is fine for me. I'm just happy to get some reamers for a great price.


----------



## plus1hdcp (Jun 4, 2015)

Add me too.  I appreciate the opportunity to add tooling as a newbie.  Obviously the more common sizes would be preferable but as jwest said earlier, a grab bag would be fine.  I am starting with nothing so this is ideal for me and hopefully I am not too late to the game.


----------



## Cactus Farmer (Jun 4, 2015)

I'm for the grab bag. Trying to figure out what was spoken for and what was left to pick from is getting to be a big PITA!
I'll use them all, so count me in for what ever you can do. And where do I send the $$$? Did I say I like surprises and presents?


----------



## rchrdinaz (Jun 5, 2015)

Wish you were in Arizona and I would help you set up a tool rental bin.  My hardest decisions in life have been being able to tell the difference between needs and wants and that's why I have a mill in my garage. The fair thing would be for the great Ulma Dr. to distribute a list of sizes available; everyone work it among yourselves who should receive what sizes, and after about a month someone present the doctor with a final shopping list you all agree on. Those who really need will will pursue, those who really want will concede, and those who simply dream will keep on dreaming. And in the end the great doctor will keep from going insane.


----------



## kingmt01 (Jun 5, 2015)

A tool rental would have been a great idea if it would have been sooner & someone would have wanted to take on that task. Sounds like a troublesome job to take on tho.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jun 5, 2015)

i'll be notifying members one at a time for disbursement of the reamers.
the process is slow, but it's the only way that i can assure that those who piped up first will get the priority.
thanks for the support


----------



## 4GSR (Jun 8, 2015)

Put me on your list.

I'd be interested in any number or letter reamers.


----------



## kingmt01 (Jun 8, 2015)

Got them. Thanks. They were packed really well but the box was soaked. Lol

Had my gate closed when the mail went through & it really rained hard today so the only person to blame this time was me.


----------



## kmilner65 (Jun 11, 2015)

I would be willing to pay shipping and $3 per reamer for the lot of them


----------



## kingmt01 (Jun 12, 2015)

It isn't a selling thing. They were given to the site for donations. The requested donation was decided at $2. I don't know how many total there was but in sure when it gets to you if there is any left you will have the same offer. But I'm sure any extra you want to donate is more then welcome & the owner of the site would be very grateful since hosting a site is costly.


----------



## Rick Leslie (Jun 22, 2015)

The grab bag idea is fine with me. It would be fun not knowing exactly what you're getting. Since I have no specific size needs at the moment, toss in an assortment when my time comes around.


----------



## Randall Marx (Jan 21, 2016)

Hi all. I'm fairly new to the site and just found this thread. If there are any left, which may be a lost cause, I would love to get some of these reamers. As I do not have any, whatever is available would be great! If it is still available, please let me know where to send the money or how to do it. Thanks for the generosity of the person that donated these and to the person who is coordinating it.


----------



## toolroom (Jan 21, 2016)

Gosh and Golly Uncle Bob... all those reamers and we don't know the sizes! Are some over/under how do we know? Can you post a list somewhere> I know its a bit of work, but otherwise how will we all know?


----------



## owdlvr (Jan 21, 2016)

Not sure if they're all spoken for, but I'd be interested in any metric reamers (or heck, a grab bag of randoms). Despite being Canadian I have a US shipping address.


----------



## dlane (Jan 21, 2016)

As far as I know I believe they are all gone, that was 7 months ago.


----------



## owdlvr (Jan 21, 2016)

Fair enough, i should have checked the date. I was just browsing 'recent' posts!


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Jan 21, 2016)

WELL IT IS TAX TIME.


----------

